# Bayarea midnight_z_club_car_meet



## kodomo_z (Jan 4, 2012)

Bayarea midnight_z_club_car_meet 

so I decided a great place to meet up would be. Its also close to panda express and Togo's Jamba juice

In & Out burger
2950 E. CAPITOL EXWY
SAN JOSE, CA 95148

cross streets are Capital and Tully 

IN-N-OUT Burger
get directions on in-n-out website at top or use Google or map-quest

so the meet is On Thurs nights sound good? Is that OK with everyone? I will meet up with anyone that shows up I will be there..I will be there at 11 all Nissan's welcome especially Z's all years new and old!!!

see are page on facebook 
http://www.facebook.com/groups/115896428523110/:waving:


----------

